# Core vs. chip temp



## Stephen M. Smith (Aug 25, 2004)

I was just curious.  What is the "local temp chip" temperature?  I recognize the GPU temp as the one reported in Overdrive, etc.  But what's this other temp?  Are there 2 sensors on my 9800XT?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bobo (Aug 25, 2004)

*solution*

this should answer your question  -atitool doc's-

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/doc/settings2.php


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2004)

see http://atitool.techpowerup.com/doc


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Aug 25, 2004)

Whoops.  When did that happen?  Has the documentation been there all along?


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Aug 25, 2004)

One quick question -- where is the (local temp) monitoring chip located physically on the 9800XT?  Is it on the other side of the card underneath the bronze heat spreader?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2004)

see the article here: does my ati card support temp. monitoring for pics


----------



## pablofrogo (Aug 25, 2004)

You forgot to link it W1zz, the article is here.


----------

